# Abmeldung!



## Dorschi (16. Juni 2004)

Also liebe Leute nur eine temporäre Abmeldung! #6 
Ich werde Euch schon noch weiter auf den Docht gehen!
Aber am  Samstag früh geht mein Flieger nach Ancorage in Alaska und am Sonntag früh werden wir per Wasserflieger bei unserer Insel abgeworfen.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns wieder!!!

Vielleicht läßt sich ja ein Kleinsalmonide überlisten und dann soll es da ja noch so komisch quer schwimmende Salzwasserbrassen geben   , auf die in Norge alle so heiß sind.
Na mal sehen.
Bericht mit Foto folgt, wenn kein Bär in die Quere kommt!

Beste Grüße!


P.s. Danke nochmal Sockeye für die Hilfe bei der Vorbereitung.
Wir werden K- Bay testen!


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!

Bin schon jetzt auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## fjordbutt (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

jo, richtig viel spass wünsch ich dir :m 
das wäre auch mal ein traumziel von mir  

kannst ja mal versuchern die grossen butts gen norge zu vertreiben #6 ich fahr auch bald wider :z 

komm gesund! zurück #h


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Joh auch von mir nen lieben Gruß
an Dich und die:


> so komisch quer schwimmende Salzwasserbrassen


 #6  

Wenn die Dir querkommen reiß sie einfach raus!

R.R.

PS: Und nimm reichlich Speicher für die Digicam mit


----------



## ThomasL (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

wünsche viel Spass und dicke Fische!

Ich muss noch bis nächstes Jahr warten, bis es wieder nach Alaska geht


----------



## Sockeye (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spass. Ich bin echt mal gespannt was auf Shuyak so fangen werdet. Und denk daran: Ein dort durschnittlicher Butt passt beim besten Willen nicht ins Kanu rein! Also ein paar Stunden ziehen lassen und dann irgendwie an Land um ihn zu landen....

Und lass mir noch 1-2 Butts in der Kachemak Bay drin ich werde sie mir dann 14 Tage später holen.


----------



## wodibo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Viel Spaß und noch mehr Petri Heil #6

Komm gesund wieder, wir wollen schließlich lesen und gaffen :m


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Nen tollen Urlaub wünsche ich dir und komm heile wieder.

Auf den Bericht und die Pics bin ich jetzt schon gespannt. :z 

sunny


----------



## Micky Finn (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Hallo Dorschi,

große Fische, schöne Tage und komm gesund wieder. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf deine Bilder und den Bericht.

Beste Grüße

Andreas


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

hi dorschi #6 

gute fahrt bestes wetter und viel spass wünsch ich dir

dann versuch mal son'ne querschwimmende brasse zu packen :q 





snofla


----------



## Dorschi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Also 1,35 GB für Pics sind eingepackt und ein Bericht folgt natürlich!
Selbst wenn wir nichts fangen  , freue ich mich doch wie ein Schneekönig auf diese grandiose Natur!

Bis bald 

Dorschi


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Hi Dorschi

Viel Spass und viel Glück bei Deiner Fischjagt.
Den Grizzly erzähl nen Witz und der hört gespannt zu und tut Dir nix. :m 
Die komischen querschwimmenden Brassen sind ganz artige Fische und folgen Deinen Drillanweisungen.Kannst also ganz ruhig und gelassen an die Reise rangehen.  

Auf den Bericht und den vielen Bildern bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Was bin ich neidisch! Viel Spaß und viel Glück wünsche ich Dir. :m


----------



## Globetrotter (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Hallo,



schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische wünscht Dir#a 



Globetrotter


----------



## Sockeye (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

So, ich will ja nicht ungeduldig sein, *aber* Dein Flieger landet morgen mittag!!

*Also* wenn ich morgen abend aus dem Büro komme, liegt hier ein feiner Bericht vor!...  

....oder wird Dich doch der Bär erwischt haben..


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Zur Appetitanregung!
Bär hat mich nicht erwischt!
Lachse waren nicht so toll.
Leider zwischen den Runs gelandet und durch 7 Tage Sonne Sonnenbrand und 25° in Alaska ne Menge Schmelzwasser im Kenai. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Gastfreundschaft bei Steve, Monika und Bill!
Aber ich sach nur 80 lbs Heilbutt vom Kayak!
Bei mir schlummern jetzt ein paar schöne pics im Rechner und diverse Heilbuttfilets im Kühlschrank!

Bericht dauert noch ein paar Tage
Also seid gespannt


----------



## Jungmefoangler (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

hrhr ... beeil dich mit dem bericht *g*
dann muss ich wohl ordentlich sonnencreme mitnehmen 
ich kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Sockeye (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*



> 80 lbs Heilbutt vom Kayak



röchel, hechel, sabber....

Wie lange hat denn die Platte Dich gezogen? Ich schätze so 20meilen aus der Big Bay... :q 

Keine Lachse? Naja, wenn das Harding Icefield zu lange blauern Himmel sieht, wird der Kenai und Kasilof trübe... die Sicht ist dann echt mäßig und der Lachsfang Glücksache...

Ich will die Tür-platten-story...jetzt!!!   :c


----------



## havkat (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*



> Ich will die Tür-platten-story...jetzt!!!



*ICH AUCH!!* :q


----------



## Dorschi (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Bitte geduldet Euch noch ein Weilchen!
Ein Kumpel von mir, der mitwar hat Tagebuch geschrieben.
Ihr erfahrt also alles in allen Einzelheiten.
Vielleicht rücke ich ja schon mal ein Buttbild als Kostehäppchen raus?


----------



## Sockeye (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

*BUTT - will !!!*


----------



## Sockeye (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

#h Hallo Dorschi....

.........wo bleibt mein Kajak Butt???    :q


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

*SOIFZ*

Wieso eigentlich wird hier die arbeitende Bevölkerung ständig mit derartig tränenreichen Abschieds-Orgien gequält, wenn doch das Ziel ein einziger Traum ist?
Mich machen jedenfalls solche Threads immer neidisch :q 
Um euch auch mal eine lange Nase zu machen, hier ein Video von meinem letzten Alaska-Trip auf Lachs.......:m 
http://www.jagdhaus-moser.de/bear.mpg


----------



## Dorschi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

ok Sockeye hier der versprochene Vorabkostehappen vom kleineren der Butten!


Das Paddel ist ein handelsübliches Erwachsenenkayakpaddel  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Mann Frank, allein bei dem Heilbutt kann man schon neidisch werden!


----------



## Sockeye (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

#r 80lbs mit so nem wackeligen Gummibioot. Wie viele Eskimorollen hats denn gebraucht bis die Querbrasse freiwillig mitkam?  :q 

Saugeile Pics, alleine bei der Vorstellung mit nem Kajak so ne Platte zu drillen, läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter...


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Mach hin mit dem Bericht......:c ich fliege am Dienstag...

Meine Adresse, wegen den Pics, bekommste per PN


----------



## Karstein (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*

Uiuiuiui Dorschi, DAS ist ja ein Ei - Halibut vom Kajak aus! Du bringst mich auf dumme Gedanken für Vancouver Island.

Dicken Glückwunsch - bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Abmeldung!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiuiui Dorschi, DAS ist ja ein Ei - Halibut vom Kajak aus! Du bringst mich auf dumme Gedanken für Vancouver Island.
> 
> Dicken Glückwunsch - bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!



Hey Karsten: "*These Guys are Pro's - DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!* 

Ein Bekannter hat das Spielchen auch gemacht. Nur mit ner 200lbs Platte. Das waren 8 Stunden Kajak-surfen im Cook Inlet, bis es es an Land geschafft hat um den Drill fertigzustellen....

Die Chancen standen 1:1 um das Kontinetalschelf von unten zu bewundern.


----------

